# SF Bay Area: KTVU being mapped to 2.2



## tonyquan (Feb 26, 2003)

Surprised no one has mentioned this, but it appears that for the last couple of days KTVU-DT (digital Fox in the San Francisco Bay Area) has been mapped to channel 2.2 on DirecTV hardware instead of the correct 2.1. This affects both the HR10 and HR20 as indicated by folks in the Yahoo! group for SF HDTV, not sure if it's a more general issue that extends beyond DirecTV units to other OTA HD receivers.

I believe videojanitor on this board works for KTVU, I've PMed him to see if he has an idea what the problem might be.


----------



## tonyquan (Feb 26, 2003)

According to this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3992235#post3992235

this problem is likely limited in scope to the DirecTV hardware (it is an error in the guide data)


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

tonyquan said:


> I believe videojanitor on this board works for KTVU, I've PMed him to see if he has an idea what the problem might be.


Nope, I don't work there, but I know some people who do. I will send out a query and see if they are aware of this.


----------



## gcrow (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I suddenly stopped getting Channel 2.1 and was about to dig into the hardware to see what happened. I just added 2.2 to my Favorites and there it is! Sure glad I checked here first.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Ditto ... I was a bit annoyed that I couldn't seem to get OTA HD FOX last night -- figuring some sort of fluke.. I'll add 2.2 to my FAVs ... Thanks guys ....


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

same here, nothing on 2-1
anyone?


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Interesting. I was told it was fixed ...


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Nothing here either...


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks for the post. I thought something happened to my antenna. Still not getting 2-1...no Justice tonight.


----------



## cassos (Jan 11, 2003)

Same here, I am officially moving me season passes from 2.1 to 2.2
for 10 o'clock news, mad tv, 24...


----------



## bpdp379 (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone know when this might be fixed?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Several of the New Orleans locals are mapped incorrectly too.

They are mapped to outright incorrect on-air frequencies.

Must be a pretty widespread thing.

I started a thread about the New Orleans mis-mappings Here.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, if you think about it, Tribune is pretty much clerical keystroke-input work, and it is the holidays, so maybe some rookies are fat-fingering things.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> Well, if you think about it, Tribune is pretty much clerical keystroke-input work, and it is the holidays, so maybe some rookies are fat-fingering things.


Irony:

Three of my local HD channels are mapping to the wrong frequency.

Two of them are owned by *Tribune!* 

They've hosed themselves!

However, the errors *do* look like typos:

For example: WVUE, FOX 8.1 is mapped to channel "9". It's supposed to be "29".

Anyone know an email address for someone who might be in a position to correct this?

I can't imagine a DirecTV CSR being able to comprehend this problem, and even if they could, being empowered to get a report up the chain to Tribune.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Same thing happened to my local fox station here in SE Minnesota.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Do you think this thread is related even though it is a little different?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332500


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Probably a local PSIP problem.
See http://www.psip.org/ for what this is.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Probably a local PSIP problem.
> See http://www.psip.org/ for what this is.


But it's not.

Manually scanning for the channel shows psip data to be correct.

There are currently widespread errors in the channel mapping in the satellite stream (from which DirecTV receivers that support terrestrial ATSC reception derive their mapping).

So, the default mapping from the satellite is wrong, the situation can be partially corrected via a manual scan.

If it were a PSIP error, then suddenly dozens of channels across the US suddenly had a PSIP error that affected only DirecTV receivers. Not bloody likely...


----------



## taterheart (Mar 13, 2006)

Seems to me that it's a Directv problem. The guide and channel mapping information is probably stored in some database. You don't have to "scan for locals" most of the time, because all the information in the guide shows up when you put your locality into the HR10. As an experiment, I changed my locality to Maryland. I didn't scan for any local channels, but all of the Maryland local channels showed up in the guide. I then changed back to Portland, OR, and the Portland locals came back. By the way, after each of these changes, the HR10 had to download the program information from satellite. Scanning for locals only picks up stations that are not already in the database. For example, in Portland right now, 12-1 is incorrectly mapped to frequency 12, instead of the correct value of 30. When I do a scan channels, I get a second 12-1 which is correctly mapped to 30, except there is no program info.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> Do you think this thread is related even though it is a little different?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332500


Slightly different symptom of the same problem:

DirecTV's Over The Air ATSC mapping in their satellite stream has lots of errors in it at the moment.

Another thread describing manifestations of this problem:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333068


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

95124. HR10-250 with 6.3a.

I cleared my scanned OTA channels and rescanned them. Nothing changed. 2-2 seems to be what 2-1 should be. Good thing I don't have anything scheduled to be recorded on that channel.

Still not sure if it's KTVU's fault or DirecTV's...

Hong.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

94040 - HR10-250 with 3.1

Whew!! Thought it was just me.

I also rescanned and nothing happens - getting no signal on 2-1 and perfect on 2-2.

But I don't get guide data! How can I set up a season pass for 24 with no guide data!!!


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

cassos said:


> Same here, I am officially moving me season passes from 2.1 to 2.2
> for 10 o'clock news, mad tv, 24...


Did you try this? As far as I can tell, you can't use 2.2 for SP b/c there's no guide data...

I thought the only answer was record by time/channel; not a SP.


----------



## nmarrion (Oct 11, 2002)

It looks like this is finally fixed. HD now showing on KTVU 2-1 & 2-2 tonight.


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep. It would seem they've gotten around to fixing it. Honestly, I think it was just bad luck that the problem occurred during the holiday season. Any other time of year and this would have been taken care of much more quickly. 

SJ


----------

